# Any beach cafe reccomendations near London



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Given the forecast was thinking of getting some sea air tomorrow morning. What do people recommend for beaches near East London, where I might be able to enjoy a well made coffee while enjoying views and the sea breeze? The drive should be preferably be under 2hrs.

I don't mind if it's a coffee cart. Some nice nibbles at the place would be an extra bonus. Donuts, paninis, toasties, etc

Thanks.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Beach..... Near East London?

Or within 2hours?

Two hours from East. London - you could reach Southwold...... Bognor Regis.. even the Isle of Wight.....


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Drewster said:


> Beach..... Near East London?
> 
> Or within 2hours?
> 
> Two hours from East. London - you could reach Southwold...... Bognor Regis.. even the Isle of Wight.....


I mentioned under 2hrs in the post. Ideally 1.5hrs. I was more interested in reccomendations for top coffee spots beach side. Then I could decide.

East Beach Cafe was one that came up when searching in Littlehampton serving Coffee Compass.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Try Whistable. Two I can think of there, Garage coffee

https://www.garageroasted.co.uk/pages/garage-coffee-whitstable

& This one

http://blueprintcoffee.co.uk/


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

When you're at Stratford, just go as far east as you can without getting wet. When you get there, check out Storeroom by Curve.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Scotford said:


> When you're at Stratford, just go as far east as you can without getting wet. When you get there, check out Storeroom by Curve.


Doesn't those directions put you in Bradwell-On-Sea? Can't say I remember any coffee shops there but it's been a while since I've been in that neck of the woods.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Doesn't those directions put you in Bradwell-On-Sea? Can't say I remember any coffee shops there but it's been a while since I've been in that neck of the woods.


I was able to locate it using the name and Google rather than the literal riddley directions!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

ashcroc said:


> Doesn't those directions put you in Bradwell-On-Sea? Can't say I remember any coffee shops there but it's been a while since I've been in that neck of the woods.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

M_H_S said:


> I was able to locate it using the name and Google rather than the literal riddley directions!


Ah, didn't think of going south of the river!


----------

